# Still, using Windows 7? REALLY!



## kburra (Jan 11, 2021)

If you’re using Windows 7, you`re an easy target. Although Windows stopped adding security updates on Jan. 14, 2020, one in 10 computers still run on Windows 7. That means millions of people are at a heightened risk of being hacked.
Hackers know this old operating system inside and out. They know all the cracks in security, which leaves you as vulnerable as a snail without its shell. In 2017, hackers broke into machines with outdated versions and held them for ransom.
Even with the latest software updates, Windows 7 still vulnerable right now!!


----------



## hawkdon (Jan 11, 2021)

Yes, REALLY!!


----------



## Buckeye (Jan 11, 2021)

So, my DOS 3.1 unit is still safe?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 11, 2021)

I only use Windows 10 on one laptop as I use software that is developed for Windows.   Linux does the job much more securely and efficiently.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 11, 2021)

Buckeye said:


> So, my DOS 3.1 unit is still safe?


Absolutely!   As long as a computer doesn't connect to the internet- it's safe.


----------



## Don M. (Jan 11, 2021)

It's important to keep a computer upgraded....especially if a person does any online shopping or financial activity.  Even after the 3+ years since W10 was released, there are still ways to upgrade for free.  If a person dislikes Windows, there are other options, such as Linux, that can be utilized.  Using an outdated OS in todays world is quite risky.


----------



## Camper6 (Jan 11, 2021)

kburra said:


> If you’re using Windows 7, you`re an easy target. Although Windows stopped adding security updates on Jan. 14, 2020, one in 10 computers still run on Windows 7. That means millions of people are at a heightened risk of being hacked.
> Hackers know this old operating system inside and out. They know all the cracks in security, which leaves you as vulnerable as a snail without its shell. In 2017, hackers broke into machines with outdated versions and held them for ransom.
> Even with the latest software updates, Windows 7 still vulnerable right now!!


Vulnerable for what.  Not Windows 7.  I'm still using Windows XP.  What is there to hack?  I don't have anything on my computer worth stealing.  I even got rid of anti virus software on the old desktop.  It speeded up the computer by 50%. Held for ransom.  Yep.  I had that but I figured out a way of getting rid of it. If worse comes to worse just start from scratch.  I posted a thread before and asked how many people get a virus.  It's rare.
In twenty or more years I only had one really damaging virus that wiped out the operating system.  It came from a diskette I brought home from the golf course.  Those viruses now are more for spite than anything else.


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 11, 2021)

Don M. said:


> It's important to keep a computer upgraded....especially if a person does any online shopping or financial activity.  Even after the 3+ years since W10 was released, there are still ways to upgrade for free.  If a person dislikes Windows, there are other options, such as Linux, that can be utilized.  Using an outdated OS in todays world is quite risky.


If you switch to a Linux OS would that cause certain things to not work like when my audio driver disappeared during one of my updates?


----------



## HoneyNut (Jan 11, 2021)

That's scary, I still use Windows7 because when I upgraded my laptop to Windows10 it seemed to expect me to pay an annual subscription to play spider solitaire etc, and when I loaded the Windows7 games onto it, they worked fine until in the middle of the night I heard my laptop making noises and in the morning Windows10 had locked me out of the games as "pirated software".  I reinstalled them again but Windows10 had prevented them from running.  It was so unfair, I'd paid for Win7 so I think I own those games and they shouldn't be blocked as pirated software.  Literally I cried, after that I have never opened the win10 laptop again and I use the old Windows7 desktop that my mom had.


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 11, 2021)

HoneyNut said:


> That's scary, I still use Windows7 because when I upgraded my laptop to Windows10 it seemed to expect me to pay an annual subscription to play spider solitaire etc, and when I loaded the Windows7 games onto it, they worked fine until in the middle of the night I heard my laptop making noises and in the morning Windows10 had locked me out of the games as "pirated software".  I reinstalled them again but Windows10 had prevented them from running.  It was so unfair, I'd paid for Win7 so I think I own those games and they shouldn't be blocked as pirated software.  Literally I cried, after that I have never opened the win10 laptop again and I use the old Windows7 desktop that my mom had.


Those updates tick me off. I don't know why they have to screw up what's already there and running.


----------



## Judycat (Jan 11, 2021)

Oh yes my machine will be a hacker's dream as it keeps buffering and buffering and buffering until hours later it tells them the action they were trying has failed. Good luck.


----------



## jet (Jan 11, 2021)

still on windows 7,never had any problems,just a bit slow at times


----------



## Irwin (Jan 11, 2021)

I upgraded to Windows 10 a few months ago with the free upgrade. I was trying to do something that wasn't compatible with Windows 7, so I didn't have any choice. Oh, it was an audio driver that was giving me problems. 

Windows 10 is okay. As long as my software runs, that's all I care about. And as long as it's secure, but that has more to do with virus protection than the OS.


----------



## win231 (Jan 11, 2021)

jet said:


> still on windows 7,never had any problems,just a bit slow at times


Same here.


----------



## Chet (Jan 11, 2021)

The tower I'm on right now is Vista and I don't do email or buy online with it, so whatever happens, happens. My laptop is 8.1 and gets updates along with FF. We casual users are small change I believe in a hacker's eyes.


----------



## Camper6 (Jan 11, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Those updates tick me off. I don't know why they have to screw up what's already there and running.


You can turn off the automated updates


----------



## Camper6 (Jan 11, 2021)

Chet said:


> The tower I'm on right now is Vista and I don't do email or buy online with it, so whatever happens, happens. My laptop is 8.1 and gets updates along with FF. We casual users are small change I believe in a hacker's eyes.


That's the way 
I feel about it.


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 11, 2021)

Camper6 said:


> You can turn off the automated updates


I did finally.


----------



## Happy Joe (Jan 16, 2021)

Was a part of the W10 beta trials... it was buggy.  Have tried upgraded W10 trial installs several times since; not impressed.   I really do not care for the W10 user interface (and really have no interest in installing a program to make it look (mostly) like W7.
I have thought about upgrading to W8.1 (or maybe it was 8.3) because it still has media center and will still get updates for the next year or so but there is little reason to,  IMO.
There is a copy of W10 (last year's I believe, might be one from 2019) on a second hard drive and can use it any time  (I use  it so seldom that it is not worth doing a dual boot set up).

Every couple of years I threaten the equipment with a linux install but so far there is little reason to actually do it.

Currently running W7 ultimate w/Avast antivirus along with Comodo Internet Security Premium, spyware blaster and removing  cookies  etc with CCcleaner every time that I get off the web.   Yes, I know they were hacked and were bought out by Avast and some have had issues...
I do no banking or financial operations on line.
I do occasionally buy from Amazon and Newegg on line but that's about it.
...be careful what and how you surf and your risk is largely minimized, IMO.

Enjoy!


----------



## HoneyNut (Jan 16, 2021)

Happy Joe said:


> Every couple of years I threaten the equipment with a linux install


I will try this!


----------



## ManjaroKDE (Jan 17, 2021)

Been using a rolling Arch Linux distro since 2003 had only minor issues (easily found solutions on web).  Been using UNIX (the mother of Linux and MAC OS) since 1980's.  Only been compromised once through Facebook games, 2015 (quit after that), nothing to do with Linux.  Better security, updates and peace of mind.  Never paid one dime for any software, customer service or needed anti virus solutions.  You use it daily in your lives if you have an Android phone, Chromebook, shop online or surf the web.


----------

